# Backsplash installing 2 questions (Fridge and L-R)



## wraiththe (Sep 27, 2011)

1) Is there any reason I should not extend the tile a few inches behind my refrigerator? I would rather not see the wall when the cabinet lights are on... especially if I am on the sofa in the next room.
2) I want to place my tile from left to right, but have heard again and again, tile from the center out. This backsplash is all being done in a mosaic graphite, glass, and slate tile which comes in sheets. I have a laser level and the counter and cabinets are level. This question may be a little dumb, but is there any reason would not want to just go left to right? 
Mock up










Ready to start tiling


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

No reason at all. In fact, I would recommend it. You wouldn't end an inch or two below the cabinets, even though the gap would only be seen when you're on the floor!


----------



## wraiththe (Sep 27, 2011)

Finally, 
had some setbacks. Thinset way past expiration date Broken tiles, tiles that broke. Very hard to lay this tile out and cut before tiling. Wet saw is needed and the tile need to dry some before setting into thinset. There is a bit of play in the mats. Doing small batches of thinset, but due to the patterns, it is hard to get the leftover thinset off the wall between them. 









considering returning the sealer I purchased and getting one that makes the tiles a little darker. The camera does not due the tile any justice.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Looks fine so far.


----------



## wraiththe (Sep 27, 2011)

Realized that the instructions call for *smoothing the thinset with the flat edge of the trowel before setting the tile*. I did not do that... and wonder if I even can... with out removing some of the material? *How important is that step?*


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

IDK. I thought the deal was to spread thinset on and use the notched edge of the trowel to knock it down to the right thickness.


----------



## Norm202 (Apr 17, 2021)

Adding tile behind the fridge is fine. In fact recommended. Maybe not the whole wall but when size and shape changes you'll be glad that a section of wall was covered.


----------



## wraiththe (Sep 27, 2011)

Norm202 said:


> Adding tile behind the fridge is fine. In fact recommended. Maybe not the whole wall but when size and shape changes you'll be glad that a section of wall was covered.


I went back beyond the cabinet 3+ inches. It was a good idea. I really like it much better that way. (the last pic, I put blue tape on the back edge of the fridge.... so it looks different. So far so good, but this tile is a bit of a challenge... I am having to cut some out and repair as I go. The laser level in this case is super nice... on many levels....


----------



## wraiththe (Sep 27, 2011)

Going very slowly and a bit painfully. Had a few tiles break (shale) and had to cut some out due to bad adhesion... Really wishing it was easier to back butter the tile instead of trying to get the thinset on the wall between the last set of tiles... but the thinset really pushes through and there is a lot of cleanup. I like the way the tile looks when wet. Considering Enhanced sealer. The colors of the tile are a little darker, but the color pops.


----------



## wraiththe (Sep 27, 2011)

Backsplash looks great so far. One wall of thinset done... however there is an effect I do not like which stems from the netting and perhaps thinset bleeding up on top of it... which is showing through the tiles.




















This is really bothering me. So much that I have 5+ times the tile left to grout and I have started trying to cut the thinset and web out from under the tile back corners.
This is slow... using a digging tool I modified to have a bur on the end and a snap blade.... and a brush.

There has to be a better way. Anyone have a better and quicker way?


----------



## wraiththe (Sep 27, 2011)

The second wall... 
Using a oscillating multitool, I tried to get rid of the glue on the installed tiles










(Yet another tile where the plastic/rubbery glue is all over the side of the tile.)​
... the results were less than optimal.
But I think maybe better than the other tile?

This is part of the second wall.










Furthermore: After sealing the stones twice, I expected more of the grout to release. 
I hope that now the grout is hardened I can scrub the tiles a little harder to get some of the grout off the faces in the tricky spots.

I tried my best wiping and wiping during grouting... but nothing I did during grouting would remove them completely... not even a toothbrush with non acid cleaner. 

One more wall to go, most used so I would like it to be better. I have used x-acto knives and x-acto push blades... snap blades, grout cutters and the oscillating multitool (very carefully)










I am my own worst enemy.

I miss when we used to get much more responses and advice from this forum.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

That doesn't look too bad—much less noticeable. Of course, _you _know it's there so you're gonna notice it!


----------



## wraiththe (Sep 27, 2011)

I tried to reach the company for help, they had none and suggested I go to lowes. No one ever calls back. So I reviewed it.. two days later a response from the tile company ignoring the glue and saying I should have used white thinset (which I did)... and that I should have flattened the thinset lines.. which I did not do... (I have to admit that.) and no way to respond. I still have no idea how to get any kind of information from either.


----------

